
PNG heap based buffer overflow (RCE) in Android 7-9 - netsec_burn
https://source.android.com/security/bulletin/2019-02-01.html#framework
======
netsec_burn
The diff:
[https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/skia/+/65...](https://android.googlesource.com/platform/external/skia/+/654579dbab7cf3a566636bcc7d6617d5ac938f38%5E%21/#F0)

